# A few of my herd



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

So I took some pictures today of some of my herd. Some of the images are better then others. I got a new camera so I am learning how to use it so be nice lol. I also use photoshop to do editing to it coloring wise and such for only day two of owning the camera I am pretty happy. I love my herd of goats.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

They are all beautiful!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! Everyone looks happy! :thumbup:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

They are all great! But #3 is really stunning. Nice camera job!


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

#4 would be my favorite.

Bob


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks. I really love photography in general but the subjects of these pictures as well of my human kids are near and dear to my heart. I cannot wait to get shots in snow.

Edit. Nilla the Boer cross is pict four and nibby the kiko is in three. This was today when I let them free range.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

nice photos. The white goat in the fall forest is awesome.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Very nice photos!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I have no idea why you were so worried about what we'd think because you did a wonderful job taking pics. Very beautiful!!!


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

JaLyn said:


> I have no idea why you were so worried about what we'd think because you did a wonderful job taking pics. Very beautiful!!!


I see things I can change and I don't like about everything I do lol. Thank you though everyone. I am going to be taking some more pictures today I cannot help myself. I hopefully will finally get some good ones of my alpines they are so here there everywhere it is sometimes hard to get good shots of them.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice pictures! I love Faline's color, very nice.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

They are all great pics #4 would have to be my fav. Well Done!!!


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

I took some new ones today and a few of them really came out nice and are of dif members of my herd this time. 

First one is one of the new girls I need to fatten up no name yet, second is Ms. Connie, 3rd is Kissee Pants, 4th is Rosie, 5th Snowflake Charlie 6th Grandma and Faline


----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

I love the scenery where you live! What state?


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks. I am in Gettysburg pa.


----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

Those are great pictures! I think my fav is the white goat with green rosebushes but they're all super.

BTW - your roses are still green? Ours are all turned and falling.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you and yes still lots of green rose bushes. That picture was taken last week and the bushes are still green currently.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Very Nice!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Tlambert95 said:


> I see things I can change and I don't like about everything I do lol. Thank you though everyone. I am going to be taking some more pictures today I cannot help myself. I hopefully will finally get some good ones of my alpines they are so here there everywhere it is sometimes hard to get good shots of them.


 Trust me your pics are very good and your good at taking them.


----------

